# Tripple Belly?



## superoscarsbelly (Jun 9, 2010)

My friend who is pretty chubby was telling my gf and I the other day that she is getting a tripple belly? What is a tripple belly and is there even such a thing? And if so how does one get a tripple belly?


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jun 9, 2010)

Its when someone has a fold on top underneath their chest/boobs/moobs, has a separation there due to a fold underneath that roll, has a larger mid belly, that has a roll (usually creasing on the belly button line/waist) and then has one big roll right above her groin. Sometimes they will have a "quad roll" which is one that there is a fat pubic pad right above the penis/vagina.


----------



## FA luver (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow Sammy, you're gorgeous and that's an awesome belly too


----------



## sammybaby (Jun 10, 2010)

FA luver said:


> Wow Sammy, you're gorgeous and that's an awesome belly too



aw thanks sweety


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 11, 2010)

Outstanding belly, Miss Sammy!:wubu:


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Tooz (Jun 11, 2010)

triple.

FUCK.


----------



## FA luver (Jun 12, 2010)

Tooz said:


> triple.
> 
> FUCK.



What type if belly have you got tooz?


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 12, 2010)

wow sammy you're beautiful.:bow:


----------



## zipper21 (Jun 15, 2010)

Impressive....


----------



## sammybaby (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks for your nice comments 

heres another 

View attachment rre1.jpg


----------



## ciccialover (Jun 20, 2010)

Damn you are very cute! I would brush my face on your body!


----------



## cl6672 (May 17, 2012)

triple bellies are the bomb! rolls on rolls! :smitten:


----------



## lauren4bbw (May 17, 2012)

sammybaby said:


> thanks for your nice comments
> 
> heres another



Wow, you are stunning!! The sexiest i have seen oon here.......wish i was a brave as you, hopefully one day soon x x x


----------



## imfree (May 17, 2012)

sammybaby said:


> I think I have the belly type in question





sammybaby said:


> thanks for your nice comments
> 
> heres another



Mmm...Three Times Good!


----------



## Megane (May 19, 2012)

WoW a very nice belly!
I wish that my next girlfriend has such a big belly like you,


----------



## matt12345 (Dec 13, 2012)

very hot sammybaby


----------



## superoscarsbelly (Dec 22, 2012)

that is a great belly sammy


----------



## runningsoft (Dec 24, 2012)

It's been mentioned already, but bares repeating - that's one lovely and absolutely stunning tummy!:bow:


----------



## BigFA (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow Sammy! Great to see you again. You look fantastic. And your belly is to die for! So sexy. Thanks for replying to the question. Your triple belly is just beautiful. And so are you!:smitten::wubu:


----------



## bbwluvr3000 (Dec 25, 2012)

sammybaby said:


> thanks for your nice comments
> 
> heres another



I want a belly like that!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 26, 2012)

What a beautiful belly! I want one like that someday!


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 27, 2012)

sammybaby said:


> thanks for your nice comments
> 
> heres another



This is a great example of a triple belly. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------

